# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mkey v4.0.9 Customized FW Added MF170 MF626

## GSM-AYA

World First Added to unlock MF170 Beeline - customized FW B02  15.02.45 : --------------- Read device information ----------------------- 15.02.46 : Model: KPBEELIN  15.02.46 : IMEI: 350000-12-000000-0 15.02.46 : Software ID: BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 15.02.46 : Firmware ID: Q6270B-KPRBL-1.3.82150AT 15.02.46 : Build: OCT 20 200910:03:10SEP 23 200900:00:00 15.02.46 : --------------- Flash_mode operations ------------------------ 15.02.46 : Send BootLoader... Ok 15.02.47 : Running Bootoader... Ok 15.02.47 : --------------- Begin analyse firmware ------------------------ 15.02.47 : • Marker 1 - found! : 0x00001500 - OPEN. 15.02.48 : Unlocking device...OK 15.02.50 : --------------------------- E N D. -----------------------------      World First Added to unlock MF626 Beeline - customized FW B04-B06  15.06.12 : --------------- Read device information ----------------------- 15.06.12 : Model: BLNP673M  15.06.12 : IMEI: 352846-02-906777-4 15.06.12 : Software ID: BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.0B06 15.06.12 : Firmware ID: BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.0B04 15.06.12 : Flash type: SAMSUNG_K9F120 ID: EC36 15.06.12 : Build: NOV 10 200816:51:56JULY 02 20021:00:00 15.06.12 : --------------- Flash_mode operations ------------------------ 15.06.12 : Send BootLoader... Ok 15.06.13 : Running Bootoader... Ok 15.06.13 : --------------- Begin analyse firmware ------------------------ 15.06.13 : • Marker 1 - found! : 0x00003FE0 - OPEN. 15.06.14 : Unlocking device...OK 15.06.16 : --------------------------- E N D. -----------------------------      In coming soon we add India-idea E1732 Unlock FREE for users who already have Mkey !!    B.R TestBox2 & Mkey team.     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

